

E-Memory and Human Nature - blogimus
http://www.onpointradio.org/2009/09/e-memory-and-you

======
human_v2
The less of our brain we must use for data storage, the more we can utilize it
for problem solving and creative thinking algorithms. What happens when you
can instantly know what everyone else know? What will the hive mind be like?

However, it seems that at some point, if you didn't have enough factual
knowledge stored in your head, that you could not fully utilize your creative
capacity. Creative thoughts, in my opinion, seem to emerge from the
application of one fact or memory or learned principle to another, in order to
create new ideas. Perhaps there is an optimal balance between recallable data
and creativity.

